# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Προπολεμικά - Pre-war >  Ηλιούπολις [Heliopolis, Picard, Duke of Cumberland]

## Ellinis

Πάμε να γνωρίσουμε και το πρώτο επιβατηγό που ονομάστηκε ΗΛΙΟΥΠΟΛΙΣ.
Είχε ναυπηγηθεί στα Denny & Bros στο Dumbarton της Σκωτίας το 1909 για λογαριασμό της Lancashire & Yorkshire Railway και της London & North Western Railways. Το αρχικό σκεπτικό ήταν να ονομαστεί DUKE OF KENT αλλά τελικά πήρε το όνομα DUKE OF CUMBERLAND. 

Τα τεχινικά χαρακτηριστικά του ήταν:
*



Tonnage: 2255grt, 628nrt (1936: 2143grt 862nrt)
Length: 330.4ft
Breadth: 40.9ft Propulsion: triple screw, 3 x Parsons direct drive turbines, 750nhp 21 knots
Launched: Tuesday, 09/03/1909
Built: 1909
Ship Type: Passenger Vessel
Πηγή


*LYR_DukeOfCumberland-01_900.jpg
Πηγή

Το DUKE OF CUMBERLAND μαζί με το αδελφό του DUKE OF ARGYLL μπήκαν στη γραμμή Fleetwood-Belfast. Σε κάποιο από τα δρομολόγια του το πλοίο προσάραξε στο Fleetwood :

dukecumberland.jpg
πηγή

Το 1922 πέρασε εξ’ολοκλήρου στην London & North Western Railway και το 1923 στη London, Midland & Scottish Railway Co, London. Ήταν το πλοίο που έκλεισε τη γραμμή Fleetwood-Belfast  το 1927, οπότε πουλήθηκε στην S.A. de Nav. 'Angleterre-Lorraine-Alsace', θυγατρική της Γαλλικής  S.A.G.A., και μετονομάστηκε PICARD. Ταξίδευε μεταξύ Tilbury και Dunkirk. Και ένα σχετικό πόστερ:

80784.jpg
Πηγή

Το Νοέμβριο του 1936 πουλήθηκε σε Έλληνες τους Λονδίνου και μετονομάστηκε ΗΛΙΟΥΠΟΛΙΣ υπό την Skendaria Shipping Co. Ltd., London.
Το Φλεβάρη του 1937 πέρασε στα χέρια του Δ.Αγγελάτου και έφτασε στην Ελλάδα για να δρομολογηθεί στη γραμμή Πρίντεζι-Πειραιά-Αλεξάνδρεια υπό την «Royal Express Mail Line».
Το πλοίο δεν πήγε καλά και σύντομα παροπλίστηκε με αποτέλεσμα το Φλεβάρη του 1939 να πουληθεί για σκραπ στη Γένοβα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Advertisement of schedules of *Heliopolis* to Alexandria and Beirut, July 3, 1937.  Newspaper _Nea Hellas_ of Volos.
Δρομολογια του Ηλιουπολις από την εφημερίδα Νέα Ελλάς του Βόλου (3 Ιουλίου 1937)

19370703 Heliopolis Nea Ellas V.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

To Ηλιούπολης του 37 με 22 κόμβους; Σήμερα αν μου βρείς 1 να πάει τόσο...

----------


## Ellinis

Toυρμπινάδικο γαρ Απόστολε! 
Βέβαια ήταν και άλλες οι τιμές του μαζούτ τότε...

Να το δούμε και σε μια φωτογραφία που συνόδευε ένα σχετικό αρθράκι από το περιοδικό "Ναυτικά Χρονικά" της εποχής

Ilioupolis.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Είχε γίνει κάμια μετασκευή για να αυξηθούν οι κλειστοί χώροι; Ή "κλεβουν" λίγο; Γιατί στο συνημμένο απόσπασμα από το Loyd's Register of Ships (είναι το τελαυταίο κάτω κάτω) φαίνεται ολική χωρητικότητα  2.143 κόροι.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Είχε γίνει κάμια μετασκευή για να αυξηθούν οι κλειστοί χώροι; Ή "κλεβουν" λίγο; Γιατί στο συνημμένο απόσπασμα από το Loyd's Register of Ships (είναι το τελαυταίο κάτω κάτω) φαίνεται ολική χωρητικότητα  2.143 κόροι.


Δρομολογιο του *Ηλιουπολις* από την εφημερίδα Ελ.  Βημα  (30 Ιουνίου 1937)

19370630 Elioupolis El Vima.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Είχε γίνει κάμια μετασκευή για να αυξηθούν οι κλειστοί χώροι; Ή "κλεβουν" λίγο; Γιατί στο συνημμένο απόσπασμα από το Loyd's Register of Ships (είναι το τελαυταίο κάτω κάτω) φαίνεται ολική χωρητικότητα  2.143 κόροι.


Το έχω παρατηρήσει και εγώ οτι πολλές φορές οτι η καταμέτρηση που κάνανε όταν ερχόταν το πλοίο στην Ελλάδα διέφερε από του εξωτερικού. Ακόμη και το μήκος-πλάτος είχε κάποιες διαφορές. Και αυτό όχι μόνο σε διαφημίσεις αλλά και στα επίσημα χαρτιά των πλοίων.
Πάντως στις διαφημίσεις συνηθίζανε να "τσιμπάνε" το τονάζ και τις ταχύτητες για να "ενθαρύνουν" και το κοινό να τους προτιμήσει. Θυμάμαι και ένα έντυπο της marlines πριν δυο δεκαετίες που είχε κάποιες χιλιάδες τόνους παραπάνω το κάθε βαπόρι..

----------


## Ellinis

Ένα δημοσίευμα για την είσοδο του πλοίου στη γραμμή Πρίντεζι-Πειραιά-Αλεξάνδρειας που αναφέρει οτι θα την έκανε σε 44 ώρες (χωρίς την αναμονή στον Πειραιά)

ilioupolis.jpg

----------

